# Real Dirt Drop vs. modern ones



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

For those of you who have tried both, is it worth while trying to score a set of real-deal WTB Dirt Drops, or should I just get the modern WTB or On One versions?

It'll be my first forray into drop-bar mtb's, so I'd appreciate as much help as possible.



rb


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

That's a great question. I'm finding that the stem seems to be more important than the bars. If you don't have the height right for you, nothing feels right. I'm still playing with vintage bars and I have not tried modern bars, but I would like to. I'm sure guys like SSMike will chime in. He's been riding drops for years and I've even dug up some of his old magazine articles on drop bars.


----------



## Rob M. (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey Hey Richie,
I also think this is a great question. I have been wondering the same thing. I havent ridden the drops as long as Mike but I have ridden them for awhile. Mike and I came from the same bike shop so we have both set up quite a few bikes with them. It's kinda funny while I was at the shop we couldnt sell a full suspension bike to save our lives but we could sell a 29er with dropbars and a Softride stem. Go figure. I guess you sell what you ride. 

I have been wanting to try some On One bars. When I have held them in my hands they felt pretty good. I rode a bike around a shop yesterday that had the new WTB bars and they feel good also. It bums me out that they don't except barcons but I guess they are fixing that. You guys might be happy to know that because of me there is a bikeshop mechanic in Idaho Falls that is now riding drops on a single speed Mary. The other guys in the shop that have tried it like it also. I might not be bringing sexy back but I am bringing drops to I.F.
Happy Trails


----------



## artymus (Jun 30, 2005)

I have tried the new wtb bars, midge bars, salsa bell laps and specialized/wtb rm-2s
I think for pure off road use the rm-2s are the best. I think the new wtb bars kinda suck, the ones i had were so stiff they were really uncomfortable on a rigid bike. Also they seem to be closer in design to salsa bell laps than the original wtb bars, though i would rather ride the salsa's. Midge bars are almost as good as rm-2s for offroad use; where they really shine is on "cross" bikes because the tops are more usable. Btw when i say cross i dont mean cross race bikes i mean bikes that are decent on pavement and good for technical offroad riding, like my hunter.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

*My ears musta been burnin'*

I agree with artymus' assessment.

Original WTB RM-2 bar: Once the stem size and fit is dialed in, the drop position is one of the best. The tops are okay but a little narrow. Riding on the hoods is a bit uncomfortable and the levers are extremely canted. These bars definitely work best with any system of shift adapter. They are okay with bar end shifters, but because of the amount of flare, the levers kind of stick out to the side a bit.

New WTB bar: Funky shape. Doesn't know if it wants to be styled like the Bell Lap or it's predecessor. Big minus - doesn't accept bar ends. The bar is also pretty heavy. I know that development of the bar was difficult and they really wanted it to be lighter, but development time didn't permit further time. This bar might be okay on a commuter type single speed bike.

On-One Midge: These are great bars. They have generous space on the tops, the hood position is pretty good, and, while not as flared as the original WTB bar, it's darn close. And it accepts bar end shifters. I'm really liking this bar. For a first build, you couldn't go wrong with it for no other reason than it's readily available. And, the drop is fairly minimal so the stem you would need wouldn't have to be a super tall one.

Salsa Bell-Lap: Best application - cross (racing) bike, road/touring/commuter. I've got these on my light aluminum cross race type bike and they work well with STI shifters.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*Tops and drops.*

For me the Midges work best. Needing the multible positions a drop provides the wider tops are a nice addition. I also appreciate the shallower drop for ease of set up and less flair for a more comfortable hood position. Less flair also meens a better bar con lever location. Just my opinion.
J


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

OK...so far, that's awesome advice.

I guess the next question is - How do you determine proper fit? I have a perfect road fit on my road bikes, so how far off of that fit should I be aiming for?

Where, in relation to seat height, should I be placing the bars? So far, the stem I have is about a 1/2 inch further from the saddle nose as my road bike, but the reach in One One/Dirt Drops is't as far as my road bars, so I'm thinking that might be ideal.

As for height, that's where I'm stumped...

rb


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

richieb said:


> I guess the next question is - How do you determine proper fit? ...


Ideally, a fit finder type stem will help you dial in a perfect fit - or at least confirm or deny the position of an available stem. The fit finder stem will also provide you with information if you went the custom stem route.

But, without all that, if you have a bike with flat bars and the flat bar position is perfect, you will want the drop part of the bar to be where your hands are on the flat bar. If you hold up the drop bar under the flat, you can rough out an approximate stem size. The drops should also be angled down a bit to where they point to the rear axle.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

If I had access to a Serotta fit cycle, I assume something like that would work, too...

Like the one at work...


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

Matt Chester did a good Midge Bar review/setup article for 63xc.com: Midge Bar Review @ 63xc.com

Also, in Dirt Rag #130 they had a good article on Alternative Handlebar Set-up.

I've got my Midge Bars setup with the tops about 1 inch above the saddle. Cockpit length was the tricky part, but it's close to my flat bar MTBs.

jw

PS - I added the attached Bonti photo for hollister. It was setup with a WTB Offroad Drop bar, not a Midge. (And it isn't set up that way any more.)



richieb said:


> OK...so far, that's awesome advice.
> 
> I guess the next question is - How do you determine proper fit? I have a perfect road fit on my road bikes, so how far off of that fit should I be aiming for?
> 
> ...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i like the midge bars. like someone pointed out: we have the bars already now we need stems. the options are ridiculously limited in stems right now. 
set up is crucial but once it's dialed you ride using your torso strength as much as your legs. not only to absorb shock but to power the cranks. it's the perfect singhle speed set up.
back to stems: we need options. angles, lengths either ahead and quilled. one option is the nitto dirt drop which you can find on ebay. not cheap but it's nitto. at least you are buying somehting classy.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

richieb said:


> OK...so far, that's awesome advice.
> 
> I guess the next question is - How do you determine proper fit? I have a perfect road fit on my road bikes, so how far off of that fit should I be aiming for?
> 
> ...


forget the road set up. handling on a mtb is another beast. you need th top of your bars slightly taller tahn your seat. maybe same level. that's what i am riding. i wish i could find me anothe 1/4in but there is no more steerer to clamp my salsa stem. i tried a 165 mm stem and it was too much.
i may thread the ahead steerer and stick a quill/ahead adaptor to gain more height.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Those tall head tubes on the posts above sure do help as far as getting your bar height right without having to use a giraffe necked stem. My Slingshot's have head tubes that are just under four inches!


----------



## artymus (Jun 30, 2005)

I wish someone made stems specifically for drop bars on mountain bikes, for 26" wheel bikes a modern incarnation of the p10 would be so awesome. 53 degrees of rise and 160mm long for 1 1/8 threadess and with either 26.0 or 25.4 bar clamp. If you wanted to use it on a vintage bike you could just use one of the those quill adapter things. 

As far as setup goes, I think the cockpit length on road bike is pretty good starting point for setting up dirt drops though you'll probably find you'll want it a few cm shorter. The hard part is keeping the cockpit length consistent while raising the bars to at least saddle height. A tool that has been really helpful in this regard for me is bikecad, because you can experiment with lots of different stem and spacer configurations to get close without having to actually buy a bunch of different stems.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

GrumpyOne said:


> jw
> 
> PS - I added the attached Bonti photo for hollister.


thanks.

"My Bontrager Single Speed hasn't been getting much love the last few years"

i know of a good loving home for it...

i have been riding Rumpfy's cross bike with i don't know which version of DD bars, really like em


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

artymus said:


> without having to actually buy a bunch of different stems.


LOL! That's me.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

yo grumpy... where can i get the spider ring comb for the xtr cranks?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Sorry to dredge up an old thread, but I came across these photos of original WTB drops, new WTB drops, and On-One Midge bars together for reference.


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

Good find. I had seen that post/photos before but forgot about it.

jw



ssmike said:


> Sorry to dredge up an old thread, but I came across these photos of original WTB drops, new WTB drops, and On-One Midge bars together for reference.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> thanks.
> 
> "My Bontrager Single Speed hasn't been getting much love the last few years"
> 
> ...


You're on the 25.4 WTB's. The real deal.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> You're on the 25.4 WTB's. The real deal.


i never want to give this bike back.

i would make a few changes, but i still think its a great ride


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> i never want to give this bike back.
> 
> i would make a few changes, but i still think its a great ride


You know what bike you can trade it for...though you've lost a bit of leverage on that deal now.


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

I like the dirt drops but I'm not sporting the 'stache.


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

duotone said:


> I like the dirt drops but I'm not sporting the 'stache.


Nice. What brake levers are those, and how well do they work with your v-brakes?


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

They are some Dia Comp's from a shops bin, $6 for the pair!!

Those working with my v-brakes I stop on a dime. No kidding! One finger braking on fast down hill sections with no worries!


----------

